# Access shore fishing flounder in NE Florida?



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Matanzas inlet def. would go during the week early though because can get backed on the weekend


----------



## tarponandtailers (Jun 7, 2020)

big talbot state park
nassau sound fishing bridge
fort clinch 

all good flounder areas
gigging been good too


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Fort Clinch
Big Talbot


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I appreciate the insight!
Now to figure out how catch them works.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Edfish said:


> Thanks for the responses, I appreciate the insight!
> Now to figure out how catch them works.


Catching flounder is fairly universal. Keep your jig on bottom and bounce it. Use a heavy rod and line so you can let them thump it and then put the steel to them and drag them up.


----------

